# dove-broken neck



## phxbird (Jun 16, 2008)

I had a dove hit my window aprox three hourrs ago and I am sure his neck is broken, I placed him in a bush but the poor thing is just fluttering and flopping around.
It is 113 degrees here in Arizona.
Should I just leave him alone?

Signed
Heart sick in Phoenix


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

phxbird said:


> I had a dove hit my window aprox three hourrs ago and I am sure his neck is broken, I placed him in a bush but the poor thing is just fluttering and flopping around.
> It is 113 degrees here in Arizona.
> Should I just leave him alone?
> 
> ...


OH my......hold on. We've got a couple of members in AZ......let me see who I can find............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I doubt his neck is broken if he is still flopping around. Can you take him inside your home, in a garage perhaps, and put him in a cage or ventilated box to allow him to perhaps come out of this. If he stays out tonight he could be killed by any predator in your area.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I sent a Private messsage to a couple of members. Yes, please do bring the poor thing in if you can. One of these gals that I PM'd will answer pretty soon I hope.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bring him inside please.
There is a rehabber in Phoenix that may take the bird but you will need to deliver the bird to her. Her name is Jody and I will send you her numbers in a private message.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Check out this thread to read about life-saving procedures.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9457

The reason I suggested a garage, as long as it is not hotter than outside, is because your house is probably air conditioned and he may be better off in a warmer, but not too hot, environment.

Renee has probably alerted our AZ members so hopefully one of them can help you soon.

Thank you so much for your concern and I hope he is just stunned.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Did you get the number?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Bring him inside please.
> There is a rehabber in Phoenix that may take the bird but you will need to deliver the bird to her. Her name is Jody and I will send you her numbers in a private message.


I knew you'd be around somewhere. THANKS!!


----------



## phxbird (Jun 16, 2008)

I will certianly take him to help, even with the thought of putting him out of his misery if needed.
I am so heart sick I don't know what is best.


----------



## phxbird (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks folks,
for all of your help.
The poor thing is finally at peace now.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a shame. Thank you for all you did. We all understand how sad you feel.
Keep the phone number I sent you for just in case you find another hurt bird.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

phxbird said:


> Thanks folks,
> for all of your help.
> The poor thing is finally at peace now.....


Hello & welcome to Pigeon Talk. 

I'm so sorry to hear about the dove. 

Did you get in touch of Jody that Charis referred you to? I'm sure she would be the closest rehabber to you.

Wishing the best that the little dove pulls through.

I'm in Mesa & yes, we are having heat wave alerts big time.


Please keep us posted. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry the dove didn't make it, but thank you for trying.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry the little one didn't make it. Just keep the number and our web site handy in case of a next time.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I was posting while you were posting the update.
I'm sorry to hear he didn't make it.

Many thanks for doing what you could. 

Cindy


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor thing, put some decals on your window and it won't happen again.


----------

